# SECRET creek in SouthEast Ohio (HUGE SAUGEYE)



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I went to a nice sized creek near my home in SouthEast Ohio and got into my PB Saugeye from a creek. I got into a couple of monster saugeye in a secret location!! The water was up from recent rain but we managed to catch a TON of fish. Most fish were caught on minnows and bobber and some on the husky jerk!! Go check out my secret creek video from yesterday and tell me what you think!! Also, let me know your favorite go-to bait in a creek or small river for saugeye! Enjoy and Sub to my channel if you haven't already for more live action reports!! TIGHT LINES!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice! They love the fast water! I like jig/twister ,jig/swim,square Bill's and small xraps in the creeks


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice Job Slaton. Your on your way to 'FAMOUS' ! ;>)

'Our' favorite HOLE is way up a feeder also,,,,, it looks just like your spot! 12'-13' deep holes with massive rocks. 
That's why I'm always hinting to the O River guys to 'Hit those feeders', when the Big O is blown out! 
BTW,,, I can't post any pictures of 'Our' rocks,,,,, lol,,, WAY too many people would know exactly where. ;>)
Bottom bouncing HUGE fatheads & sucker chubs, rule. 
3"-4" Gulp on a jig or bottom bouncer drifting, next.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I look at floods like tides in saltwater. When the water comes up the fish are hungry and looking for baitfish they couldn't previously reach!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

??? Well nice catch at your secret spot.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dragline said:


> ??? Well nice catch at your secret spot.


Lol real secret..... nice catches for sure,well done....


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol real secret..... nice catches for sure,well done....


I try to keep it secret the best I can...=]


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> I try to keep it secret the best I can...=]


It's not that secret.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

What a beautiful spot to fish!!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

TClark said:


> What a beautiful spot to fish!!


soo beautiful and scenic!! cant get any better than that..the fish are the sprinkles on top of course ..=]


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Good job Slayton! I met you doing survey last week. You gave me some good info bro! I had to go up to Buckeye yesterday to get some eye action! Live Minnies is the ticket!


----------

